# Van Vliet Jar of 1881



## junkyard jack (Jul 10, 2009)

Picked this one up many years ago at an estate auction


----------



## capsoda (Jul 10, 2009)

Now that is a good looking jar. Don't see anything like that at estate sales down here but even a simple root jar would be rare around here. Gotta love fruit jars.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm from Ohio but I found this one in PA. Around 1991, I think. The auction listing only stated "Unusual blue canning jar", so I took a chance & drove up to Erie. It was certainly worth the trip!


----------



## idigjars (Jul 10, 2009)

That is a great jar Bill.  Congrats on owning it.  Paul


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 10, 2009)

> It was certainly worth the trip!


 
 ...and then some....


----------

